# Protect Dropbox, SkyDrive, and Google Drive files with an automated backup



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Cloud storage services like Dropbox, SkyDrive, and Google Drive are incredibly convenient, but trusting a large corporation to handle your most precious data can be problematic. As we discussed last week, cloud storage comes with the unsettling risk that youll wake up one morning to find that your files have been snatched away due to some unexplained terms of service violation.

More


----------

